# What will you do with your EOS R6?



## YuengLinger (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm planning to use mine primarily for outdoor and indoor events. (But I am not a wedding photographer.) And, for the past few years, I think to myself every time I get a new body, "And I'm going to use it for some video clips too!"

This is one I'm really looking forward to. I don't mind less pixels for events (coming from a 5D IV and now an R), and hopefully lower light really will be a strong point for the R6. And, while I'm fine with computing power and storage, I like the idea of smaller file sizes for the transfer speeds from the SD cards.

I'd really be interested in hearing how others buying the R6 plan to use it!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 17, 2020)

If/when I get it(that will be once the price drops because it is ridiculously overpriced in Australia) I will get it as a lowlight back up wildlife camera to my 7d2 and THE camera I shoot Auroras with as the 7d2 it horrid in that particular scenario


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 17, 2020)

Nothing!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2020)

There are many things I like about the R6, but, I'm concerned that just like my R, I'd keep touching the lcd screen with my thumb while holding it, and moving the AF point. I've messed up a lot of images that way. The R5 has a space for my thumb well away from the lcd.

The second thing is the fast Wi-fi, I use my R to download jpegs with wi-fi after a session, but raw files are too slow to download unless its just one or two. Gigabit download speed should make a big difference. I could care less about the 4K or 8K unless it lets be capture birds in flight and a sharp extracted image is possible. I hope to find out more as reviews come in.

I think the R6 is a great camera for the price.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 17, 2020)

First real review of the R6 on full production camera that I have seen


----------



## AlanF (Jul 17, 2020)

Ramage said:


> First real review of the R6 on full production camera that I have seen


Not much real review of AF, unfortunately.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 17, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are many things I like about the R6, but, I'm concerned that just like my R, I'd keep touching the lcd screen with my thumb while holding it, and moving the AF point. I've messed up a lot of images that way. The R5 has a space for my thumb well away from the lcd.


I reverse the screen and fold it into the body to protect it. I cracked my 5DsR screen first time in the field.
I have set the middle button on the 4 way controller to centre the AF point. This makes it much quicker to recover the AF point if accidentally shifted. COmbined with excellent face/eye tracking I don't use the drag AF point function anymore.


----------

